# Sound card problems..



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I upgraded my computer and now I cant set my sound card, my creative SB live! wont work correctly with windows vista premium(sound distorted), I'm trying to used the input and output of the motherboard but the input is not working and the controls on the REW, wave, input, output not working, only the sweep works! 

Need help please!!:dontknow:

Thanks!!!!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There have been some other posts on using SB Live! under Vista, they may have some useful tips - also check the Creative site for their latest Vista drivers.


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

SB Live works with Vista but you need the drivers from Creative in order for it to "work" Even then it has limited functionality and is frustrating to use. I upgraded to an Xfi and it works much better but not as good as Live/XP


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks !!

The computer tells me the drivers are up to date, Creative website doesnt have any info on my sound card for windows vista, I guess its to old, that's why I'm trying to use the audio of the motherboard, I'm just confused:scratch:, maybe I need to upgrade my sound card :dontknow:

:wits-end:


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

not sure if this link will work

http://us.creative.com/support/downloads/download.asp?MainCategory=1&nRegionFK=&nCountryFK=&nLanguageFK=&sOSName=Windows+Vista+32-bit&region=1&Product_Name=Live%21+24-bit+External&Product_ID=10702&modelnumber=&driverlang=1033&OS=26&drivertype=0&x=28&y=10

there is a vista driver from creative. Give it a shot. It's the first one in the list.


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Rodny Alvarez said:


> Thanks !!
> 
> The computer tells me the drivers are up to date, Creative website doesnt have any info on my sound card for windows vista, I guess its to old, that's why I'm trying to use the audio of the motherboard, I'm just confused:scratch:, maybe I need to upgrade my sound card :dontknow:
> 
> :wits-end:


I know you can have two sound cards enabled in Xp and vista but I would recommend to run just one,...either onboard or Creative. And as every one has said Vista is not that great for sound support and you will need specific drivers. At this point in Vista's development I would suggest running a dual boot configuration if you know how.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

The sound card that I have is sound blaster live!, and the creative website tells me that there is no support for windows vista:gah:.
I want to use the card on the motherboard (Realtek)but I can't get the input to work any ideas!!:dontknow:


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Rodny Alvarez said:


> The sound card that I have is sound blaster live!, and the creative website tells me that there is no support for windows vista:gah:.
> I want to use the card on the motherboard (Realtek)but I can't get the input to work any ideas!!:dontknow:


Download the latest Vista drivers for your onboard RealTek from here.

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=8&PFid=14&Level=3&Conn=2


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

onboard sound won't work. Follow the link I gave you and use the SB live. Once hooked up it will bypass the onboard sound


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

cruzmisl said:


> onboard sound won't work. Follow the link I gave you and use the SB live. Once hooked up it will bypass the onboard sound



I did and does not work it says that the card the I have is not supported.:explode:


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

it's on the page if you follow the link.

Creative Sound Blaster USB Series Windows Vista Driver 1.01.0002


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

My sound card its not USB!


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Rodny doesn't have the Live External...just the Live, which is probably older than Creative is willing to support. 

Rodny, if the onboard Realtek has a line input, I would think you should be able to get it to work using updated drivers. I've got a thread around here somewhere where I explained how to find the "mixer" to control the inputs. Try removing the Creative card first. What mobo do you have?

-Brent


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

brent_s said:


> Rodny doesn't have the Live External...just the Live, which is probably older than Creative is willing to support.
> 
> Rodny, if the onboard Realtek has a line input, I would think you should be able to get it to work using updated drivers. I've got a thread around here somewhere where I explained how to find the "mixer" to control the inputs. Try removing the Creative card first. What mobo do you have?
> 
> -Brent



What mobo do you have?:scratch::scratch:
Motherboard??


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, Mobo = motherboard. Somewhere in my rush to try to help and get onto a few other chores, I got the idea in my head that you'd built this PC yourself, which would make you familiar with the make/model of the motherboard. 

So to rephrase, what are the particulars of your computer...make/model/options. What about that SB Live...PCI or ISA...any other model designation beyond SB Live? If I get a chance, I might can find the online manual to your PC to help troubleshoot either the SB or onboard sound card...or some other kind soul might try using that info to help you before I can.

-Brent


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

brent_s said:


> Yes, Mobo = motherboard. Somewhere in my rush to try to help and get onto a few other chores, I got the idea in my head that you'd built this PC yourself, which would make you familiar with the make/model of the motherboard.
> 
> So to rephrase, what are the particulars of your computer...make/model/options. What about that SB Live...PCI or ISA...any other model designation beyond SB Live? If I get a chance, I might can find the online manual to your PC to help troubleshoot either the SB or onboard sound card...or some other kind soul might try using that info to help you before I can.
> 
> -Brent


Hey Brent!!

Yes I build the computer, the motherboard its a MSI 
K9MM-V (http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=K9MM-V&class=mb), and the sound card Sound Blaster Live! (PCI)
Windows Vista.


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry, I thought you had an external SB Live


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Rodny, MSI has Vista drivers for your onboard sound and a couple of other components here. I wouldn't trust Vista to automatically have gotten these for you. Realtek seems to have even newer drivers here, but I'm not absolutely sure since Realtek doesn't state what chipset they're for...but Vista was update 10/22/07. 

When you say the system worked with XP, were you using the SB Live card or the onboard audio. According to the manual (p. 8), you need to connect specific jumpers to enable the rear audio ports on the K9MM-V. Just trying to confirm the easy stuff, first. 

Also, make sure you go ahead and pull that SB card out, if you haven't already...since you don't have drivers, no sense in letting it try to confuse us or Vista while we troubleshoot.

Looks like MSI also released a BIOS update a few weeks ago...may be helpful. 

One thing that's got me confused is MSI says that mobo is capable of 6 channel audio output. Problem is, it only has 3 audio jacks on the back, which are supposed to be line in, line out, mic in. The manual doesn't say how to reconfigure for what I would assume is l/r, c/sub, sr/sr. Maybe it's in the BIOS settings, which aren't completely covered in the manual? Partly answered my own question...in the FAQ for the K9, it shows what I assume is the Realtek driver interface. Wonder if configuring for 2 channel gives you the line input back. 

Regarding Vista audio, as part of its "improvements", MS took away things like WAV control. They went to a scheme where you control audio volume by application instead of device. You can kind of still get to the device level controls, which you'll have to do since REQW can't access the controls directly under Vista. Right click on the speaker icon in your toolbar and select "recording devices". The available devices, such as "line in" should show up there. If you don't see your "line in" and you've checked the h/w settings/drivers I mentioned above, right click in the white space and make sure the "show disabled/disconnected" options are checked. If that doesn't work, you'll need to go to the device manager to try to add them back. 

If all else fails, a SB Live External USB is only $50 at your nearest Circuit City. There's a line input drive level issue where even at max gain, you can only get the REQW soundcard cal I/O levels within about 10-12db instead of the suggested 3db window, but it's close enough. I've compared the same sound card/cables/adapters on separate Vista and XP machine and the cal files came out virtually identical despite the Vista/REQW calibration level issue. 

Well, one other thing...you could try posting/searching the MSI forums. They require registration to search, or I'd already have done it for you.

-Brent


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks Brent!!!

I disconnected the SB live and installed the new drivers, just haven't had time to check it out, maybe sometime this week:bigsmile: 

Line IN... rear L/R.

line OUT... front L/R.

Mic IN ...center and sub out.

:T


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

OK!! Got it!!


The setting on the speakers need to be set to full range.

Thanks !!!!:T:T:T


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Now show us some measurements.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

:bigsmile:




View attachment 4797


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice. What are you measuring?


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

brent_s said:


> Very nice. What are you measuring?


Do you mean subs??:scratch:


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Kinda figured it was a sub with what looks to be a 60hz crossover. What are the details? DIY or commercial? Driver/model? Measurement conditions like distance, corner loading, etc. Just curious.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

4 RLp 15s two on each side of the room, 35 cft box tune to 11Hz.

You can check it out here.....

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/soundsplinter/3871-ib-makeover.html

And here...........

http://www.putfile.com/rodny68/images/33728


----------

